# Hoyt Dorado Issues



## DannyRO (Apr 17, 2009)

Some pictures would help. Maybe will find some solution


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I used to own Hoyt Dorados (3 total, 2 good, 1 not good ) and if you are lucky enough to get a " good one " they are great Recurves. The issue I experienced was that the limbs would bottom out ( axially ) on the limb retention screw instead of the limb butting up against the riser ( axially ). The Dorados that I owned that were made with the limbs bottomed out ( axially ) on the end of the limb to the riser were great bows. 

Hoyt customer service would not acknowledge that there was a problem. My dealer refunded my money. I do not know if he ever got Hoyt to make him whole on the deal. 

I would suggest that if you are interested in a Dorado that you actually inspect the bow before you buy it.

The Hoyt Olympic recurves are top notch products and I recommend them.



Atwozed said:


> Hi everyone
> I have new Hoyt Dorado 45# recurve , it has a lot serious issues, as other archers know the limbs
> are seated on flat square plates sadly my limbs do not sit square meanly ,there are gaps all around the riser
> plates , I have measured the riser and it is fine , but the limbs not so , it is like the are for a different bow
> I would like or help , with other members who have the same issue ????


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

If you cannot get satisfaction with your Hoyt Dorado issues I would suggest visiting the following company:

http://www.tradtecharchery.com/

TradTech has a great selection of take down hunting recurves.

FYI...


----------

